# Murray/Western Flyer Wildcat



## partsguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello all, as some of you may know, the "Wildcat" name was used on Murray and Western Flyer muscle bikes and choppers of various styles in the 1960s and 70s. I found the final incarnation of this name in 2009, it was a 20" 5-speed mountain bike that was left in a swamp. It was actually in pretty good shape and according to my catalogs, is a 1987-1988 model. I think I'll finally pull this from mom's attic and put it with my other bikes and work on it.

I want to know what all the other Wildcats looked like, the years they were built, and about how much I should expect to pay for one? I think it would look cool to have one Wildcat of every incarnation someday.

Just my curious mind...


----------

